# wisteria holes in leaves?



## moonwasaloon (May 24, 2011)

I had nice growth in my wisteria until I came home today and noticed holes in the leaves.

I just added nirites snails. Could it be from them?


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

Nope, nerites eat nothing but algae. It's a nutrient deficiency of some sort. Having the same problem, haven't fixed it yet...


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Holes in leaves is a Potassium deficiency


----------



## moonwasaloon (May 24, 2011)

How come its coming out of no where and I'm adding ferts every other day. It's a 10 gallon so I'm not adding a lot. 1/16 tsp


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

What ferts are you adding and how much of each how often?


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

1) I've had something similar on my wisteria & lotus leaves. 
Stir up the gravel and if little gray crits float around those could be the culprit, they're known as gammarus shrimp. They're usually active at night on everything.

2) Other cause could be leaf/plant re-adjustment. Those fat leaves are typical of emersed wisteria, so it could be adjusting to conditions underwater.


----------



## moonwasaloon (May 24, 2011)

I am using:
K2SO4 - Potassium Sulfate 1/16 tsp
Plantex CSM+B 1/32
KH2PO4 - Potassium Phosphate 1/16
Iron Chelate 1/32
KNO3 - Potassium nitrate 1/16

everything is three times a week


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hmm... your dosing the right things... are you running CO2? What are your nitrate and phosphate readings? Nitrates should be between 10-20ppm and phosphate between 0.5-1ppm. And if running CO2, are you at 30ppm?

Just throwing it out there, but could quite possibly be overdosing?


----------



## moonwasaloon (May 24, 2011)

Can you overdose?


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah you can. I had WAY too much K in my tank and all the new leaves on my ludwigia are growing out crinkly (not like they are supposed to be). One side effect of overdosing, prolly just one of the few side effects. Too much Phosphate in the tank can also lead to algae


----------

